# El mejor foro de Internet



## learningE

Si, para mí es el mejor foro que he visto en Internet. 
No descarto que pueda haber otros parecidos o incluso mejores, pero yo no los he encontrado.
Después de una temporada de no aparecer por aquí, vuelvo a este sitio con la intención de visitarlo más frecuentemente y pasar un poco más tiempo con vosotros/as.
Me alegra estár de nuevo aquí y me gusta que cada año me felicite Wordreferente.com 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Vanda

Concordo. Aprendo todos os dias, inclusive a minha própria língua.


----------



## swift

Vanda said:


> Concordo. Aprendo todos os dias, inclusive a minha própria língua.


E eu concordo com você mas diria: _sobretudo_ a minha própia língua.


----------



## DearPrudence

J'ajoute mes félicitations en français pour ce forum génial, une merveille linguistique, mais pas seulement...!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Moi j'adore de tout coeur Wordreference.com ! j'ai appris beaucoup, beaucoup et encore beaucoup de choses sur ce magnifique forum ! Je ne connais pas le fondateur de ce site, mais je lui remercie infiniment d'avoir créé un tel site.
Et je remercie encore tous les membres qui s'entraident sur ce forum ! Vive wordrefrence, je te dois beaucoup.


----------



## germanbz

Soy conocedor que excelentes profesionales de la enseñanza, lo tienen de referencia, como lugar para resolver dudas, usos gramaticales, usos idiomáticos y usos regionales.

Ciertamente es una referencia.


----------



## Namarne

Estoy de acuerdo con todos. No puedo aducir que conozca muchos, pero porque este fue el primero y ninguno de los que he visitado luego ha resistido la comparación. (Toma ya piropo).  Es el único al que soy asiduo.


----------



## MGA69

Congratulations! For me, it is one of the most important reference in languages!


----------



## Vanda

And it grows and grows each day. Whenever I look up a word the first 3 or 4 references in google are always for WR. And funny thing, sometimes the reference goes to a word I myself have translated.


----------

